# Internet Explorer 10 coming to Windows 7 in November



## TechSocial (Dec 20, 2011)

If youre like the majority of geeks, you arent planning to run out later this month and buy Windows 8 with its paradigm-shifting tile-based interface. Until now, it was looking like that was also going to leave you stuck on Internet Explorer 9 as the stock Windows browser. However, Microsoft has announced that IE10 is coming to Windows 7, but only as a preview at first.

The post, from Internet Explorer program manager Rob Mauceri, announces that the IE10 preview for Windows 7 machines will be out sometime in November. The final build wont roll out until sometime in the indistinct future after Microsoft has gotten enough feedback and data, if you believe the party line. I suspect the company wants to see how Windows 8 moves before it expends more resources on Windows 7 software.

Read More


----------

